# Monarch's nostferatu built up testshot pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi, here are pics of the test shot I did for Scott, thanks for looking, 95 percent painting was done with an airbrush. 
Randy


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Creepy!!!! I Love it!! Great job! Cant wait to get one of these


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

OMG Randy!!! That's gorgeous. Now I want even more, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Yep. Gorgeous is the appropriate word. I wasn't that interested in this kit. Now I am. Thanks Randy.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Wow!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks all for the great compliments for got to add these finished close ups, sorry.

Randy


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

wow, its actually better than aurora! must have


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

OMG, Incredible! Are the keys individual pieces? If so, that's just the thing that makes a great kit, the little touches of detail. This does, indeed, supercede anything Aurora did, but has the same feel and fun of the original company.

As much as I'd like to support my LHS, they are clearancing models. I'll have no choice but to buy Hyde and Nosferatu online, I'm afraid. BUT, ona positive note....

WELL DONE!!!

Scottie


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I Can't wait to get my grubby little mitts on my pre-orders. Great job Randy, that's how I want to do my first one, the "silver screen" style. The second I'll do in color. The third I'll hide and cherish forever,... or maybe......?
Dabbler


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking good! Can't wait to get my mitts on that too!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott Hasty said:


> OMG, Incredible! Are the keys individual pieces?
> WELL DONE!!!
> 
> Scottie


Scott yes they are.
thanks all for the great compliments

Randy


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I have a pre-order coming from Cultman and I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Looks great! 

It does capture the feel and fun of the Aurora monster kits.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice looking - i like the close up photo where most of the face is in shadow - very dramatic.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I was unsure I wanted this kit but when I saw the builtup at WF, I changed my mind. It's Aurora, and then some.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy as always you know how to catch someone eyes with your Excellent buildups and this one looks Fantastic :thumbsup: !Looking forward getting my bunch pretty soon


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again everyone for the great feedback, this is the same model that is at wonderfest.
Randy


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wow.Were these colors chosen to represent the black and white movie,or are these colors the true colors of this vampire.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

none, just 3 colors were used, i wanted to make it like a foggy night, using purples and blues only, i got very artsy on it, the way I was feeling at the time.
Thanks for the compliment.
Randy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have to agree with the group, good looking and great detail! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

You know how the Aurora Superboy and Batman kits had a photo of the assembled kit in a circle on the box art. It would be neat to see Randy's painted Nos in a circle on the box cover.

Has Randy ever painted Gigantic Frankenstein?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice job! Good to see these kits really coming out!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

BatToys said:


> Has Randy ever painted Gigantic Frankenstein?


Oh ya he's painted that badboy up!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Buzz, your painting is much better, imho, than the display at WF...I sense the mood you were in when you did it and it works. One of these days I'm gonna have to learn how to airbrush...that subtle, matte, cloth-y texture you can get on clothing is just too cool.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Buzz- Your Build is TOP SHELF!
Can't wait to get my hands on mine.
Do you know if Mega hobby will carry the Monarchs Nosferatu.
I have one on order from Cult but would like to spread what little $s I have and buy from others.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

This is exactly the same painted kit that is at wonderfest, I did this for Scott.

Thanks again guys for the compliments.

Randy


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Looks great! Great BW looking vampire!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> This is exactly the same painted kit that is at wonderfest, I did this for Scott.


AH! Their setup at WF was a little dimly lighted, off on that side hallway and all...for once a pic looks much better than the real deal, only due to lighting tho. You've made me want one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Seeing the various fantastic finished paint jobs that modelers can come up with only reinforces my belief that model kits are still the best option.No paint job is identical,and it's up to the modeler and his artistic skills to make the figures come to life.Try to get these results in ready made figures sold in stores.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Buzz
Got to see this version up close of your paint job. EXCELLENT!!!!
I have got to get me one of these for sure. 
I also had a wonderful time talking with Scott and Gary. Great guys. It would've been nice to meet you too.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will we see a Frighting Lightning Nosferatu?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Buzz,

I saw the build up at the Monarch booth At WF and to say the least it is impressive!

I was so glad Scott asked you to do the work, Ive always thought that that your work is really top drawer.

I'm really looking forward to the release of this kit and I'm sure most everyone on this board is too.

RK


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you Roy for the nice compliment, I am glad Scott was happy with it, I had 7 days to do it, the body work could have been better.

Randy


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Buzz! That is one sweet build... Sepia tone projects are not easy to do :thumbsup: and the parts FIT... holy frack!

Scott and Gary are very cool folk and a pleasure to meet in person. Meesa even gotta T-SHIRT!
I'm going to let Monarch Models talk about what they have planned for this and next year but one thing is for sure folks YOUR GONNA LOVE what they have lined up!!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Fluke for the compliments,hope to do some more work for Scott, styrene is my favorite medium to paint on, because of the smoothness and crispness of the surface.

Randy


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You welcome.

I hear ya there! Lets face it...there are just some subjects that we will never see in styrene and resin may be the only way to get some cool kits...but DANG I'm getting tired of the high cost and all effort that one has to put into resin kits just to get to the building and painting steps! 

What blew me away the most about the *Nostferatu kit* was the parts fit....while chating with Gary I took the left and right parts of one of the rats and simply snapped it together and I could hardly see the seam...the same went for the figures ears they were on the front half of the head and after snapping those halves together there was virtually no seam there as well. After the head fits down into the body halves the small scarf fits in a way that natually hides the neck line seam!

A builder of ANY level will enjoy this kit and it will look great with very little effort!

Monarch's instructions will lay out like the old Aurora plans as well.....not just exploded views like most of the PL kits. 
Looks good to me!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

fluke said:


> one thing is for sure folks YOUR GONNA LOVE what they have lined up!!!


Tell us! 
(There is never sodium penthonal around when you need it.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

BatToys said:


> Tell us!
> (There is never sodium penthonal around when you need it.



If they told people at WF, then it probably isn't a secret. I'd like to hear about some of the stuff they have planned.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great paint job !! the kit looks fantastic , super cool base. glad i got one pre ordered . :thumbsup: 
hb


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

You know, I was already gonna get one of these, but MAN!! Truly inspirational buildup, Randy!!


Wayne


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

At Wonderfest they announced the next kit is some kind of a space suit featured on the cover of an old Life magazine. Looks kind of like a Matt Mason suit. It has arms like the LIS robot on an inverted salt shaker looking thingie.Yes....strange but true.....otto


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beck said:


> glad i got one pre ordered


Me, too!

Can't wait!

I want to do one in a sepiatone paint scheme.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is a small print of the April 1962 Life magazine cover art.

This kit is already in the works and will be 1/10th scale, making it about the same height as the Nostferatu kit.

I feel it will appeal among the younger modelers as well as us sci-fi / real space / baby boomer builders.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm looking forward to the bottle suit kit.
Here's a photo I shot of the Nosferatu buildup at just the right angle... 
AT


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Scott and Gary are very cool folk and a pleasure to meet in person. Meesa even gotta T-SHIRT!
I'm going to let Monarch Models talk about what they have planned for this and next year but one thing is for sure folks YOUR GONNA LOVE what they have lined up!!! [/QUOTE] Fluke,They were sellin Tshirts!? If I'd known that I'd have gotten one.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Nice picture there A Taylor! Nice job again Buzz!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nope....they were not selling shirts....I introduced Gary and Scott to Bob Jacobsen of Galaxy Hobby ....plus We hit off pretty well...yes...yes....I kissed some serious butt...but I gotta shirt!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Me too! :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i pre-ordered mine wednesday, and cannot wait to get it! 
i really like the way that buzz did the nameplate (well i really like all of it) and i plan to duplicate that on mine. for the rest im going to take a different direction on him, but i really hope i can get to the same level of finish as you did on the prototype. (im really torn between the red coat like in the artwork and a dark grey coat with a red ascot. both look really good and its a very tough choice.)


----------

